# What movie is this line from! (Some Movie Spoilers)



## Wikidogre (Jul 4, 2002)

Sorry folks i needed a break and start a differant thread right now, i am at work, and bored of my gaming tush!



here we go....what movie?

"I need a gun with lots of ammo!!"


----------



## Wicht (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: What movie is this line from!*



			
				Wikidogre said:
			
		

> *here we go....what movie?
> 
> "I need a gun with lots of ammo!!" *




Hmm, Kuff's with Christian Slater comes to mind but I think the line might have been worded slightly differently.


----------



## Henry (Jul 4, 2002)

The only other movie besides Kuffs that comes to mind is a movie called (I think) Future Kill, with Rutger Hauer.

In it, Hauer plays a cop, whose partner was killed by a monster. His new partner thinks he's crazy for carrying around so many overpowered guns - until he meets the monster. The partner's transformation is one of the most hilarious parts of the movie.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 4, 2002)

That was my guess, as well -    
but the movie with Rutger Hauer is called Split Second -   quite a memorable little B-movie.
Well worth seeing.


----------



## Apok (Jul 4, 2002)

"We need bigger guns, Stone!  We need some BIG F***ING GUNS!!"

Yes, Split Second would be the movie in question.  Very good & definitely worth picking up as long as you aren't expecting a masterpiece.   Personally, my favorite scene is when Stone's partner, Dick, is listing off all the racked weapons in the stations weapons requisition room and makes the oh-so-wonderful comment, "Too f***ing small!" over a grenade launcher...


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 4, 2002)

Yeah, if it wasn't such an _Alien_ rip-off, it would have been really good!  I did enjoy it, but the whole time I felt a strange sense of deja-vu.

My wife just rented _The Others_ last night.  Same thing there: that'd would've been an absolutely great movie.  Except for one thing: I've already seen _The Sixth Sense._


----------



## kreynolds (Jul 4, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *My wife just rented The Others last night.  Same thing there: that'd would've been an absolutely great movie.  Except for one thing: I've already seen The Sixth Sense. *




But the delivery of the plot was so much different in _The Others_. Granted, I was pretty sure early on that Nicole and the Kids were dead, but I didn't realize that the housekeepers were also dead until much later on. It was enough to make it stand out on its own, and to be honest, the reason I thought that it was much better than _The 6th Sense_ is quite simple: I figured out that Bruce was dead within the first 15 minutes of the movie, so it kinda ruined it for me, though I still like it.

By the way, if you're ever in the mood for a good ol' action movie with ghosts, I definately recommend _13 Ghosts_. Sure, it's not the original, but there's plenty of good lines, a couple of really interesting characters, and the effects are top notch.

On a side note, has anybody seen _Unbreakable_? If you did see it, and you didn't like it, try watching it again. Why? Well, the first time I watched it, I got bored really fast. The plot didn't grip me and the character development was slower than watching grass grow. However, the second time I watched it, I picked up a lot more than before, and it only gets better every time I see it. It's too bad that it didn't make much money, as it was supposed to kick off a complete series about Bruce's character.


----------



## RogueJK (Jul 4, 2002)

Bah.  

kreynolds, you really ought to put a spolier warning before your post.  I rented The Others last night and was looking forwards to watching it today.  

 

Luckily, it was a free rental.  I'll just return it and wait a while before watching it.  I usually manage to eventually forget most spoilers that I stumble upon.


----------



## Golem Joe (Jul 4, 2002)

*Same topic...*

Different quote:

"Be afraid.  Be very afraid."

Yes, I know its stupid.  But for the life of me I can't remember what movie its from -- only that I've seen it.


----------



## kreynolds (Jul 4, 2002)

RogueJK said:
			
		

> *kreynolds, you really ought to put a spolier warning before your post.  I rented The Others last night and was looking forwards to watching it today. *




Technically, it wouldn't matter if I put a spoiler warning in there or not, as Joshua already said it was like _The 6th Sense_, so I'll share the blame with him, thank you very much.


----------



## Yuan-Ti (Jul 4, 2002)

"Well, I've only been a man a few days, dad."


----------



## RogueJK (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: Same topic...*



			
				Golem Joe said:
			
		

> *Different quote:
> 
> "Be afraid.  Be very afraid."
> 
> Yes, I know its stupid.  But for the life of me I can't remember what movie its from -- only that I've seen it.   *




Originally, it was the tagline from The Fly.  It has since been used in many, *many* other things.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 4, 2002)

Hmmm... everyone beat me to the other quotes so get this one (Its probably been used in lots of movies, but I'm only thinking of one - so feel free to slap me in the face with a different reference to it)...

"Life is pain"


----------



## Ashtal (Jul 4, 2002)

MEEF! 

Be careful about spoilers, folks!

Anyway, this is media if I've ever seen it.  Sowwie!  *boing*


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Jul 4, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *
> On a side note, has anybody seen Unbreakable? If you did see it, and you didn't like it, try watching it again. Why? Well, the first time I watched it, I got bored really fast. The plot didn't grip me and the character development was slower than watching grass grow. However, the second time I watched it, I picked up a lot more than before, and it only gets better every time I see it. It's too bad that it didn't make much money, as it was supposed to kick off a complete series about Bruce's character. *




This is one of my favorite movies, and the one that convinced me Bruce Willis could act.

Bruce Willis mentioned it was the first in a trilogy, but the director/writer said he had no plans for sequels.

Which is ok- I am not sure how they could continue it with out making it cheesy.

Besides,  *Signs* comes out in another month!!!!

FD


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Jul 4, 2002)

********SPOILERS*********



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *My wife just rented The Others last night.  Same thing there: that'd would've been an absolutely great movie.  Except for one thing: I've already seen The Sixth Sense. *




If you are only looking for "original" movies, then you must be regularly disappointed.

And it is not as if the plot twist in 6th Sense was original in anyway- there is an old black&white movie that won't come to mind, a couple of twilight zones, and The Other (no 's' at the end). 

Movies come in cycles, especially horror movies. There have been a bunch of other 6th sense movies that came out recently other then The Others.

The Others (with the 's') was an entertaining movie to watch. The setting was great, and there were some good chill moments. Plus, the kids cracked me up.

FD


----------



## Staffan (Jul 4, 2002)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> *"Life is pain" *



"The Princess Bride". The full quote is "Life is pain, highness. Anyone who tells you differently is selling something."


----------



## Berandor (Jul 4, 2002)

I also like "Unbfeakable", but I am the only one I personally know of who does...

Still, the scene when he gets out of the pool in front of the two kids is soooo cool, it alone is worth the whole movie.

What about, "Attention, Interest, Decision, Action"??

Berandor


----------



## Wicht (Jul 4, 2002)

So what was the answer to the original question.  Was Kuffs indeed the movie in mind or was there another?

And for what it was worth I liked Unbreakable.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 4, 2002)

And here i thought i was the only person in the world that loved split second. What a great movie! I actually made an NPC for my DM, that later became a long lived PC, based on Rutger's partner,Dick Durkin. A while after i got the guy who took the character over to watch the movie and he became an instant convert to it's greatness.


Personnally i still don't get why no one liked Unbreakable, it was really a good movie.  I'm still kicking myself for listing to all the nay sayers and waiting for it to come out on DvD.

By the way i liked Kuffs too, if thats where the quote is from.

Here's a really easy one, but it's one of my all time favorites.

"Good, bad, i'm the guy with the gun."


----------



## A2Z (Jul 4, 2002)

_Snakes! Why does it always have to be snakes!?_


----------



## Storminator (Jul 4, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> Here's a really easy one, but it's one of my all time favorites.
> 
> "Good, bad, i'm the guy with the gun." *




GB&U?

Also, "There are two kinds of people in this world. Those with guns, and those that dig."

PS


----------



## Bihor (Jul 4, 2002)

*"Good, bad, i'm the guy with the gun."*

The army of darkness

and i think the fist quote '' we need guns...'' is in The Matrix too.


----------



## Berandor (Jul 4, 2002)

The "snakes" are from the first Indiana Jones movie... 

"there were rats, father" 

Berandor


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 4, 2002)

kreynolds - thanks for spoiling The Others .

Creep.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 5, 2002)

'No, *I* am your father.'   


'Geez, Doc!  You disintegrated Einstien!'


'Have you been chasing me your whole life only to fail now?  I think that's the worse thing I've ever heard - how marvelous!'


'It's *not* a tumour!'


'Hey kid!  Welcome to the war.' (this could be a tough one)


I'll let you chew on those ones for a while 


Oh - and Unbreakable was fantastic, but the Others and 13 Ghosts were pitifully bad horror movies - there really should be _some_ creepy moments in a movie if its going to bill itself as a horror movie - loud noises and flashes of gore just don't 'make it'.


----------



## 333 Dave (Jul 5, 2002)

"Geeze, Doc, you fried Einstein!" Marty McFly, Back To the Future

"No, I am your father" Darth Vader, Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 5, 2002)

I  have to agree with Bovine that the others as a waste of film, but i found 13 ghosts to be surprisingly good. Mathew Lillard was actaul cool in a movie for once, go figure.


and...

"I've been thinking about your skin, it can't be hard as rock everywhere, can it?"


"You're already dead."


"Never f#^k with an antiques dealer."


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 5, 2002)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *'No, I am your father.'
> 
> 'Geez, Doc!  You disintegrated Einstien!'
> 
> *



These have already been identified.



> *
> 'Have you been chasing me your whole life only to fail now?  I think that's the worse thing I've ever heard - how marvelous!'
> *



Princess Bride



> *
> 'It's not a tumour!'
> *



Kindergarten Cop



> *
> 'Hey kid!  Welcome to the war.' (this could be a tough one)
> *



I have not a clue....


----------



## River (Jul 5, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *The only other movie besides Kuffs that comes to mind is a movie called (I think) Future Kill, with Rutger Hauer.
> 
> In it, Hauer plays a cop, whose partner was killed by a monster. His new partner thinks he's crazy for carrying around so many overpowered guns - until he meets the monster. The partner's transformation is one of the most hilarious parts of the movie. *




The movie was "Split Second"

That scene is so damn memorable I still quote some of his lines...

Its funny how a B movie like that could have one of the best mental breakdown scenes ever shot on film.

I found a quote from his rant from a google search:

Him? It was not a him! It was a big #$%!in' IT! We need bigger guns!
-- Movie: Split Second


----------



## A2Z (Jul 5, 2002)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *'Hey kid!  Welcome to the war.' (this could be a tough one)
> *



Could that be from _The Last Starfighter_?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 5, 2002)

*heee I love these kinds of things...*

Best quote from a really REALLY bad movie...

"There are two things I like, kicking @$$ and chewing bubble gum... and I am all out of bubble gum"


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: heee I love these kinds of things...*

All these quotations are from the same film.  Can you name it?

"You could time that junk heap with an hourglass."

"Yeah, she wears the pants all right, but somehow she always strips the gears."

"Go ahead, sponge, soak it up.  I'm-a-gonna love a-squeezin' you dry."


And as for Unbreakable--what ruined it was the opening statement about comic book collectors.  Totally unnecessary, and just set the wrong tone for the entire film.  Without it, I think the audience would have bought into the story hook, line, and sinker.  With that "preamble" the audience (opening weekend in a sold-out theater) just giggled and never bought into the story.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: heee I love these kinds of things...*

The name of the movie eludes me but it had Rowdy Roddie Piper in it.

Thinking about it more I think it was called. "They Live"




			
				Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Best quote from a really REALLY bad movie...
> 
> "There are two things I like, kicking @$$ and chewing bubble gum... and I am all out of bubble gum" *


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Jul 5, 2002)

Here are a few for people.

"She thought they said illegal alien and signed up."

"Hey, she b*tch. Let's dance."

"No reward is worth this."

"This is my rifle, this is my gun."

"It'll be a massacre!..... No MY massacre"

"I got an accomindation for origional thinking"

"Whats that? Ark of the Covenent. Are you sure? Pretty sure...."

"Man with the big gun goes first."

"Momma don't like no tattle tales."


----------



## 333 Dave (Jul 5, 2002)

"No reward is worth this!" Han Solo, Star Wars

"Whats that? Ark of the Covenent. Are you sure? Pretty sure...." Indiana Jones, The Last Crusade

Both Harrison Ford


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 6, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I  have to agree with Bovine that the others as a waste of film, but i found 13 ghosts to be surprisingly good. Mathew Lillard was actaul cool in a movie for once, go figure.
> 
> 
> and...
> ...





Well, the first one is definately Ninja Scroll and the other two sound like their from it too (I haven't seen it in ages).


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 6, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *Could that be from The Last Starfighter? *




Good guess but no.

Here's a hint - its a sequel to a mid-eightes sci-fi flick (very popular too).

The original movie spawned video games to this day.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 6, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> Here are a few for people.
> 
> "She thought they said illegal alien and signed up."




Aliens



> "Hey, she b*tch. Let's dance."




Army of Darkness



> "No reward is worth this."




Star Wars: A New Hope



> "This is my rifle, this is my gun."




Not sure but feel like I should know it.



> "It'll be a massacre!..... No MY massacre"




_This_ is the Last Starfighter



> "I got an accomindation for origional thinking"




Actually it was 'I got a commendation for original thinking'

From Star Trek 2 Wrath of Kahn



> "Whats that? Ark of the Covenent. Are you sure? Pretty sure...."




Indiana Jones Last Crusade



> "Man with the big gun goes first."




Why am I thinking this is Night Heat (mid 80's flick with Burt Reynolds and Clint Eastwood)?



> "Momma don't like no tattle tales."




They Live, I think (John Carpenter movie?)


----------



## Staffan (Jul 6, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *"This is my rifle, this is my gun."
> *



"... this is for shooting, this is for fun"
Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 6, 2002)

> Well, the first one is definately Ninja Scroll and the other two sound like their from it too (I haven't seen it in ages).





The first one is indeed from Ninja Scoll, one of my all time favorite movies.

The second ones from a different cartoon.

And the thrid is from a live action film.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Jul 6, 2002)

This is actually from House 2. A horror action comedy type movie with a crystal skull in it that attracts demonic creatures that try to steal it.




			
				Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Man with the Big Gun goes first
> 
> ...


----------



## theburningman (Jul 7, 2002)

Man, the only good thing about _13 Ghosts_ was the Princess.  Too bad she was a corpse.

How about these?

"I'm goin' to pick a fight."

"The dog can jump!"

"Keep walkin' hero!  Don' t even turn around!"

"I'm your huckleberry."

"They loved 'im up and turned 'im into a horny toad!"

"You whine like a mule!  You are still alive!"

"It's not unlike escaping mother's womb.  God, what a memory!"


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Jul 7, 2002)

In order:

Braveheart

13 Warriors

I know this one Im sure of it.

Tombstone

Dont know on this one.

Robin Hood

Don't know at all




			
				theburningman said:
			
		

> *Man, the only good thing about 13 Ghosts was the Princess.  Too bad she was a corpse.
> 
> How about these?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 7, 2002)

The horny toad one is from o brother where art thou, although my favorite line from that movie would have to be: "Well this place is a genuine geographical anomally, two weeks from everywhere."


the keep walkin hero is reallly killing me, i know i've headrd the line a million times i just can't remember which movie. I know i'll kick myself when i find out.  Same with that last one, i know it, but it just won't serfice in the dreggs i call a memory.


EDIT: HA! keep walkin hero is from Willow! i knew i heard that somewhere.


----------



## theburningman (Jul 8, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver wrote:


> "Never f#^k with an antiques dealer."




Double HA!  Dracula 2000!  Boo-ya!

(Of course, it was just a happy accident that my wife was watching that movie today!)

Here's a hint about "mother's womb": it's a very good fantasy movie that has one of the worst musical scores ever recorded for a fantasy movie.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 8, 2002)

A Reasoundig DUR!! on this one. Mother's womb is of course from Ladyhawke! That was an awful small drain pipe.


I loved Jonny Lee Millars character in Drac 2k, he had some great lines.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 8, 2002)

theburningman said:
			
		

> *Man, the only good thing about 13 Ghosts was the Princess.  Too bad she was a corpse.
> 
> 
> "You whine like a mule!  You are still alive!"
> ...




OK I have been thinking about this one for 2 days and I still can't remember it - can someone please post the answer so i can sleep tonight??!?!?!!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 8, 2002)

Robin Hood Prince of thieves is the ansewer you're lookin for Holy Bovine. You know, right after Morgan Freeman doesn't help in the fight.



"Love is overated, it's nothing but a chemical reaction in the brain that can be reproduced by eating large amounts of chocolate."


----------



## uberkitty (Jul 8, 2002)

Did you know that there's a great site devoted to this game?

Movie Quote Contest Page


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 8, 2002)

This is a game?


----------



## bensei (Jul 9, 2002)

*Hey, posting  works again!*



> "No, I am your father."



That's from Toystory II.
Definitely.



> "Good, bad, i'm the guy with the gun."



And this one is from Warcraft III.

Hey, by the way, where are these from: 
"She's a witch. Shall we burn it?"
"This is my boomstick."
"My favorite color is blue, no yeloooooooooo..."
"I never say Nee."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 9, 2002)

You got a buch of Holy Grail and an Army of Darkness in them qoutes, Bensei.


----------



## mikebr99 (Jul 9, 2002)

"... and somebody wake-up Hicks."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 9, 2002)

> "... and somebody wake-up Hicks."





Alians?


----------



## mikebr99 (Jul 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Alians? *




Yup...


----------



## bensei (Jul 10, 2002)

> You got a bunch of Holy Grail and an Army of Darkness in them quotes, Bensei.



And all are in Warcraft III. It's just hilarious clicking through the units!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 10, 2002)

> And all are in Warcraft III. It's just hilarious clicking through the units!




Sounds cool, i'll have to check the game out.


----------



## Siridar (Jul 10, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> "You're already dead."
> *




Fist of the North Star?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 10, 2002)

yup, fist of the north star it is!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 11, 2002)

"Ohh, it's like a big lougy!"


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 11, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *"Ohh, it's like a big lougy!" *




Evolution.  The dumb firefighter candidate.


----------



## A2Z (Jul 11, 2002)

Here's one: 

_Woah!_


----------



## Welverin (Jul 11, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *Here's one:
> 
> Woah! *




Gee, would that be any movie with Keanu Reeves?


----------



## Siridar (Jul 12, 2002)

I got one:

"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."


"You mean you'll put down your rock and I'll put down my sword and try and kill each other like civilized people?" 

okay two, but they're from the same movie.


----------



## Flinx (Jul 12, 2002)

Siridar said:
			
		

> *I got one:
> 
> "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."
> 
> ...





The Princess Bride.  One of my favorite movies.  

How about:
"I see you've done well in my absence.  On the field and off.  Winning trophies...horses...women"
"Do you put them in that order?"
"Generally."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 12, 2002)

Well flinx that would be from A knights tale.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 12, 2002)

OK, not all sci-fi but let's see if you can ID the movie or finish the quotes:

"This is what happens Larry, this is what happens when you ....(fill in the blank)....................................................."

"Have you ever retired a human by mistake?"

Your eyes are full of hate, forty-one. That's good. Hate keeps a man alive.

You betcha! (repeatedly)

There comes a time, thief, when the jewels cease to sparkle, when the gold loses its luster, ...............

To defend: this is the pact. But when life loses its meaning and is taken for naught, then the pact is to avenge!

Watch, I'll have them eating out of my hands. Bah weep granah weep ninni bong!

Grant me revenge! And if you do not listen, the HELL with you!

Here, you look like a very happy couple, um, are you?
Stranger: Yeah.
Alvy: Yeah? So, so, how do you account for it?
Stranger: Uh, I'm very shallow and empty and I have no ideas and nothing interesting to say.
Stranger: And I'm exactly the same way.
Alvy: I see! Wow! That's very interesting. So you've managed to work out something?


Darling! Light of my life! I'm not gonna hurt you. You didn't let me finish my sentence. I said, I'm not gonna hurt ya. I'm just gonna bash your brains in. I'm gonna bash 'em right the &*%@ in!

Hangin's too good for 'im. Burnin's too good for 'im. He should be torn into little bisty pieces and buried alive!


You can't fight in here, this is the War Room!

Bonus points: "Boy, I sure am tired of all these star wars"
(hint: name the TV show)


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *"Have you ever retired a human by mistake?"*



Bladerunner.

*



			There comes a time, thief, when the jewels cease to sparkle, when the gold loses its luster, ...............
		
Click to expand...


*The King, in Conan

*



			Grant me revenge! And if you do not listen, the HELL with you!
		
Click to expand...


*Conan's prayer to Crom.

*



			You can't fight in here, this is the War Room!
		
Click to expand...


*For some reason, this sounds so like Dr. Strangelove.

*



			Bonus points: "Boy, I sure am tired of all these star wars" (hint: name the TV show)
		
Click to expand...


*Erk..um..I know this..just a minute...


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 12, 2002)

All correct so far......... but can you finish the King's quote?


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *All correct so far......... but can you finish the King's quote?  *




*



			There comes a time, thief, when the jewels cease to sparkle, when the gold loses its luster, ...............
		
Click to expand...


*
When the throne room becomes a prison, and all that is left is a father's love for his child.

That Star Wars one is going to bug me though.  I remember it made me laugh, but I'm drawing a total blank..


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 12, 2002)

It goes something like this:

"I had the title line In star wars. The title line and the titular line. You remember that scene where Han Solo is teaching Luke Skywalker to ride on the Millenium Falcon? I'm standing in the back and say 'Boy, I sure am tired of all these star wars'"


----------



## uberkitty (Jul 12, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *OK, not all sci-fi but let's see if you can ID the movie or finish the quotes:
> 
> Here, you look like a very happy couple, um, are you?
> Stranger: Yeah.
> ...




Annie Hall
The Shining
Dr. Strangelove or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


How 'bout these:

1. Explosive?  What are you saying, man?  Some kind of race war in New Jersey?

2. How dear of you to let me out of jail.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 12, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *OK, not all sci-fi but let's see if you can ID the movie or finish the quotes:
> 
> To defend: this is the pact. But when life loses its meaning and is taken for naught, then the pact is to avenge!
> 
> ...




These are both from Heavy Metal (the first quote is from the last story in the movie the second from (I think) the third story - the one with Captain Stern and Hanover Fisk)


----------



## Siridar (Jul 12, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *OK, not all sci-fi but let's see if you can ID the movie or finish the quotes:
> 
> Watch, I'll have them eating out of my hands. Bah weep granah weep ninni bong!
> *





Transformers: The Movie


Here's a few from the same movie (or reasonably close):
Prepare to die Earth scum, prepare to die Earth scum, I'm going to make sure they carve that on your tombstone. 


1.Well it's long, flat and has yellow lines down it, that can only mean one thing! 
2. It's a minefield. 
1. I was going to say a country road. 


The off-ramp. They blew up our new off-ramp.

_edit: found the exact quotes_


----------



## A2Z (Jul 12, 2002)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Gee, would that be any movie with Keanu Reeves? *



I also would have accepted anything featuring Joey Lawrence.


----------



## 333 Dave (Jul 12, 2002)

"Evacuate? In our moment of triumph? You overestimate their chances."


----------



## A2Z (Jul 12, 2002)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *"Evacuate? In our moment of triumph? You overestimate their chances." *



Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## 333 Dave (Jul 13, 2002)

"Unlimited technology of the whole universe and we cruise around in a Ford POS."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 13, 2002)

Men in black


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 13, 2002)

well, people have gotten almost all of mine including transformers which i thought was  a stroke of genius on my part but i guess not. I'm surprised no one has identified

Your eyes are full of hate, forty-one. That's good. Hate keeps a man alive.

yet. As for the other quotes, sheesh... too hard for me. It is easier to make other people guess...

For Siridar I guess..... Starship Troopers?


for these ones... 
1. Explosive? What are you saying, man? Some kind of race war in New Jersey?

2. How dear of you to let me out of jail.

My only guesses are... "Fled" and "Silence of the lambs"


----------



## Siridar (Jul 13, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *well, people have gotten almost all of mine including transformers which i thought was  a stroke of genius on my part but i guess not.
> 
> For Siridar I guess..... Starship Troopers?
> *





I'm a Transformers fan so that explains that one. (Not that any was asked  )

My quotes weren't from Starship troopers. They may not _exactly_ be correct either, but should be close enough. It's been a few years since I've seen the movie they're from.


----------



## 333 Dave (Jul 13, 2002)

Hmm... must stump you...

"I found you in Hell, I think I can find you in Jersy." Not sure how close that is to how it actually went, but I'm fairly certain it went pretty much like that...


----------



## Cyragnome (Jul 13, 2002)

> Your eyes are full of hate, forty-one. That's good. Hate keeps a man alive.



Ooh! Ooh! Pick me, pick me!

er...um...eh...Ben Hur...while he's rowing!


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 14, 2002)

Cyragnome said:
			
		

> *
> Ooh! Ooh! Pick me, pick me!
> 
> er...um...eh...Ben Hur...while he's rowing! *




joo da winna!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 14, 2002)

Well, no one got this one of mine ('Hey kid, welcome to the war.') its from Predator 2 after Danny Glover has given his 'speech' to Bill Paxton.

I don't know why but I always liked that movie - they just don't do action/sci fi movies like they did in the mid-late 80's 

Here's one that only those with DVD players will probably know 

"Don't worry [name-that-is-a-dead-giveaway] me and my team of Ultimate Badasses will protect you!"


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Jul 15, 2002)

Here are a few more:

"Doesn't work on humans......"

"I hate to lose."

"Fly Casual"

"You are great."

"I'd pay good money if he would shut up."

"Come out to the coast, have a few laughs..."

"Big strong man like you shouldnt be afraid of a little boom boom."

"I did not eat him. I merely chewed in defense."


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 15, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *Here are a few more:
> 
> "Doesn't work on humans......" *





I know it but can't remember it for the life of me.



> "I hate to lose."




Capt. Kirk from Star Trek 2?  COuld be from other movies too but that's where I remember it from.



> "Fly Casual"




Return of the Jedi (Han to Chewie as they approach Endor)



> "You are great."




Willow.   (Willow to Mad Mardigan - and my favourite line from that movie to boot!)



> "I'd pay good money if he would shut up."




Star Trek 6: Undiscovered Country (another fav of mine - Bones to Spock while listening to Kang quote Shakespeare)



> "Come out to the coast, have a few laughs..."




Die Hard.  Bruce Willis to himself while crawling through airducts.



> "Big strong man like you shouldnt be afraid of a little boom boom."




Highlander.  McCloud's fellow immortal (can't remember his name but he was the nice one) to McCloud talking about his whiskey.



> "I did not eat him. I merely chewed in defense."




Dragonheart.  Draco to the male lead whose name I have forgotten 


Boy, I love this game (sorry to get all those except the first - its so rare I feel smart  )


----------



## 333 Dave (Jul 15, 2002)

"Doesn't work on humans...."

Outbreak, when they see the monkey got better from the anti-syrum but none of the people did...


----------



## 333 Dave (Jul 15, 2002)

"Get off my plane!"


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 15, 2002)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *"Get off my plane!" *



Or, in a vaguely similar quote: "Now, get the hell out of our galaxy!"


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Jul 15, 2002)

Wrong.

Think the guy from the origional Dune movie but in a different movie. Also think of loud music and fast cars. 




			
				333 Dave said:
			
		

> *"Doesn't work on humans...."
> 
> Outbreak, when they see the monkey got better from the anti-syrum but none of the people did... *


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 15, 2002)

> Highlander. McCloud's fellow immortal (can't remember his name but he was the nice one) to McCloud talking about his whiskey.





That'd be Castegear.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Jul 15, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> Or, in a vaguely similar quote: "Now, get the hell out of our galaxy!" *




Sheridan to the Shadows and Vorlons after the final battle and Lorien has allowed him to talk to them both directly.


----------



## uberkitty (Jul 16, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *
> for these ones...
> 1. Explosive? What are you saying, man? Some kind of race war in New Jersey?
> 
> ...




Nope, and nope.

1. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension
2. The Lion in Winter


----------



## madriel (Jul 16, 2002)

"I have become the monster you were intended to be."

"Six months ago hardly anyone knew my name. Now everyone wants to be my friend. I wanted respect. Instead I have become a wishing well with legs."

"You know, I've had more rewarding relationships... but at least I can keep telling the same jokes."

"Does this strike anyone as particularly psychotic or is it just me?"

"I just want to say: over the years, I have come to regard you as... people I met."

Okay, so it's not all movie quotes.


----------



## Welverin (Jul 16, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *"You know, I've had more rewarding relationships... but at least I can keep telling the same jokes."*




Memento.

How about this:
"Get your hands off him, you darn dirty ape!"


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 16, 2002)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> "Get your hands off him, you darn dirty ape!" *




Powerpuff Girls.


----------



## Staffan (Jul 16, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *"Six months ago hardly anyone knew my name. Now everyone wants to be my friend. I wanted respect. Instead I have become a wishing well with legs."*



Londo Mollari, in Babylon 5. Not sure exactly when, but it should be somewhere between mid-season 2 and mid-season 3.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Jul 16, 2002)

"Boom, maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow, but eventually there is a boom."

"Button zip or zip button?"
(I will really be impressed if anyone gets that one.)

"Do you want to live forever?"

"Maybe we should make a fire sit around and sing some songs."

"Turn around."

"Don't keep me waiting.... whats the good news?"

"Im out of it for a little while and everyone gets delusions of grandeur."

"I was expecting something more grand, less fuzzy."

"What will you give me for it? 
I'll let you live. 
Man knows how to negotiate"


Have fun everyone


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 16, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *"Do you want to live forever?"*
> Conan the Barbarian?
> 
> *"Im out of it for a little while and everyone gets delusions of grandeur."*
> ...


----------



## Staffan (Jul 16, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *"Boom, maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow, but eventually there is a boom."*



Ivanova in B5. I think it's from Grail, the episode with the lurker who thought that the station would blow up if he left.


> *
> "Button zip or zip button?"
> (I will really be impressed if anyone gets that one.)
> *



Hmm... there was a B5 episode with a fun conversation between Garibaldi and Sinclair regarding whether you zip first and then fasten, or fasten first then zip when you put your pants on. However, that's "fasten zip", not "button zip".


> *
> "Im out of it for a little while and everyone gets delusions of grandeur."
> *



Also a B5 episode... I think it's a comment Garibaldi makes when Sheridan comes back from Z'ha'dum with a new set of balls, made of brass this time.


----------



## uberkitty (Jul 16, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *
> "Do you want to live forever?"
> 
> *





Starship Troopers


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 17, 2002)

> "Do you want to live forever?"




Conan, the barbarian



> "I was expecting something more grand, less fuzzy."




Willow



> "Im out of it for a little while and everyone gets delusions of grandeur."




Return of the jedi


----------



## madriel (Jul 17, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *"Maybe we should make a fire sit around and sing some songs." *




Aliens, after the APC blows up.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 17, 2002)

"did not know who he was f@%king with!"


"Ted Nuegget called, he wants his shirt back."


"Well, s%$t on me."


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 17, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *"Well, s%$t on me." *



Heh.  Gideon the slimy pawnshop owner in The Crow.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 17, 2002)

"and if i refuse?"

"if you refuse you die... the girl dies... everybody dies..."

sounded reasonable to me.............


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 17, 2002)

?







> well, s%$t on me







> Heh. Gideon the slimy pawnshop owner in The Crow.





Doh, i forgot about that. I actually had different movie in mind, anyone know what it is


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 17, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *?
> Doh, i forgot about that. I actually had different movie in mind, anyone know what it is *



Oops, sorry.  That's the only movie I remember it from.  And I've still not remembered where that "Tired of all these star wars' quote comes from.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Jul 17, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *"did not know who he was f@%king with!"
> 
> *




Pitch Black, excellant bad action sci-fi movie.


----------



## RatPunk (Jul 17, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> [B
> "Ted Nuegget called, he wants his shirt back."
> 
> [/B]





Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Siridar (Jul 17, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *"and if i refuse?"
> 
> "if you refuse you die... the girl dies... everybody dies..."
> 
> sounded reasonable to me............. *




Heavy Metal.

I forget the exact name of the short, but the main character was Den, voiced by John Candy.


Since no one has gotten mine yet, here's two more:

"They sucked out his brain."

"It's...afraid."


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 17, 2002)

Siridar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heavy Metal.
> 
> ...



Both Starship Troopers.  A film well worth checking out, if only for the weird image of Dougie Howser in a quasi-fascist uniform acting tough.


----------



## Staffan (Jul 17, 2002)

Siridar said:
			
		

> *"They sucked out his brain."
> 
> "It's...afraid." *



Starship Troopers.


----------



## Siridar (Jul 18, 2002)

Yup. Both Starship troopers.


Here one more:

"Ashes to ashes, dust to dust, if you don't take it out and use it, it's going to rust"


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 18, 2002)

Siridar said:
			
		

> *"Ashes to ashes, dust to dust, if you don't take it out and use it, it's going to rust" *



I suspect I wasn't the only one watching the really amazingly sucky Highlander II tonight...

Michael Ironside's Kurgen clone, to MacLeod, in a church.


----------



## Grifter86 (Jul 18, 2002)

Bonus points: "Boy, I sure am tired of all these star wars"
(hint: name the TV show)


The answer is: The Upright Citizen's Brigade!


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 18, 2002)

Grifter86 said:
			
		

> *Bonus points: "Boy, I sure am tired of all these star wars"
> (hint: name the TV show)
> 
> 
> The answer is: The Upright Citizen's Brigade! *



Really?  Interesting.  I never watch that, but I'd swear I'd heard the quote before.  Deja vu all over again.


----------



## Siridar (Jul 18, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> I suspect I wasn't the only one watching the really amazingly sucky Highlander II tonight...
> 
> Michael Ironside's Kurgen clone, to MacLeod, in a church. *




Yup. Ya got me. 

Although that was the only scene I watched. Actually saw that one in theaters. Would've been infinitely better had it not been called *Highlander II*. I know, 0 x infinity still isn't a whole lot.  


Still waiting on the first three quotes though. Anyone?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 20, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> [B"Button zip or zip button?"
> (I will really be impressed if anyone gets that one.)
> [/B]



Reading the answer, I do remember. (Since I watched Babylon 5 only in German, it is difficult to find the right translation  ). I believe it was in a shuttle flight, maybe it was the episode when Babylon 4 reappeared? Or am I confusing something... It is so long ago.. 



			
				333 Dave said:
			
		

> "I found you in Hell, I think I can find you in Jersy."



I can`t remember the move, I do not even recall the main characters actor (or was it Robin / Robbie Williams? My memory...). It was a move, in where a man lost his children during a car crash, and later his wife (? - Or did he die first? Can`t remember exactly...) At least, in heaven, he learns that his woman is in hell, and he wants to rescue her, though everybody explains it would be impossible... 

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 20, 2002)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> *
> I can`t remember the move, I do not even recall the main characters actor (or was it Robin / Robbie Williams? My memory...). It was a move, in where a man lost his children during a car crash, and later his wife (? - Or did he die first? Can`t remember exactly...) At least, in heaven, he learns that his woman is in hell, and he wants to rescue her, though everybody explains it would be impossible...
> 
> Mustrum Ridcully *




Don't think the quote came from that movie, but the movie you're talking about here is "What Dreams May Come," and it was Robin Williams.  One of his darker movies.  (I think it also has Cuba Gooding Jr, as his angel/guide.)

In the movie, the kids die somehow or other.  Car crash, I believe you're right.  Later, he is helping out at an accident scene (he's a doctor), and gets killed when the accident expands.  His wife couldn't handle losing not only her children but her husband as well.  So, suicide city.

It's a cool movie, but it has some dark overtones.


----------



## theburningman (Jul 20, 2002)

How about this one?

"What is it with this girl anyway?  She have beer-flavored nipples or something?"


----------



## theburningman (Jul 20, 2002)

Or. . .

"You sneeze like a monkey!"


----------



## theburningman (Jul 20, 2002)

Or. . .

"This town needs an enema!"

Or. . .

"He chose. . . poorly."

Or. . .

"How did your uneducated kind ever take Jerusalem?"

Or. . .

"[John Wayne]?  That's a terrible name for a cowboy!"

Or. . .

"See, I love nekkid women.  It's a character flaw."

Or. . .(approximately)
"Women.  A mistake?  Or did he do to us ON PURPOSE?"

Or. . .
"I'm a zit! Get it?"


----------



## 333 Dave (Jul 20, 2002)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't think the quote came from that movie, but the movie you're talking about here is "What Dreams May Come," and it was Robin Williams.  One of his darker movies.  (I think it also has Cuba Gooding Jr, as his angel/guide.)
> 
> ...




The quote is in fact from What Dreams May Come . Kids die in a car crash, then later, Robin's character dies in a car accident (he's helping out like you said, then IIRC another car comes fliping over the pileup and lands on him). And yes, Cuba Gooding Jr is also in it.


----------



## 333 Dave (Jul 20, 2002)

Assuming that by "[John Wayne]? That's a terrible name for a cowboy!" you meant "Clint Eastwood? Thats a terrible name for a cowboy!" it's Back to the Future III.

"I'm a zit! Get it?"
Animal House


----------



## 333 Dave (Jul 20, 2002)

"Oh I get it, whatever we think of will be our destroyer. If you think of J. Edgar Hoover then J. Edgar Hoover will come and destroy us. So don't think of anything!"


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 20, 2002)

theburningman said:
			
		

> *"He chose. . . poorly."
> 
> Or. . .
> 
> ...




I can only identify these two.  The first, from Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade, when the ancient crusader points out that the British traitor (who was siding with the Nazis in their search for the Grail) drank from the beautiful chalice.  And aged into dust.  The second is from Shanghai Noon, with Jackie Chan and that other guy, when the other guy finds out that Jackie's character's name is Chong Wang (or something like that).


----------



## Geoff Watson (Jul 21, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *
> "I just want to say: over the years, I have come to regard you as... people I met."
> 
> *




Rimmer, in Red Dwarf.

Geoff.


----------



## Geoff Watson (Jul 21, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> [B"What will you give me for it?
> I'll let you live.
> Man knows how to negotiate"
> 
> [/B]




Escape from New York.

Geoff.


----------



## Geoff Watson (Jul 21, 2002)

theburningman said:
			
		

> *
> "This town needs an enema!"
> 
> *




Batman.

Geoff.


----------



## Geoff Watson (Jul 21, 2002)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *"Oh I get it, whatever we think of will be our destroyer. If you think of J. Edgar Hoover then J. Edgar Hoover will come and destroy us. So don't think of anything!" *




Ghostbusters.

Geoff.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 21, 2002)

"Watching him bounce around like a ******* game. Like a wind-up toy!  Like 250 pounds of self-serving greed on wheels!.....He's the poster child for the next millenium!"


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 21, 2002)

Grifter86 said:
			
		

> *Bonus points: "Boy, I sure am tired of all these star wars"
> (hint: name the TV show)
> 
> 
> The answer is: The Upright Citizen's Brigade! *





congratulations! one of the best cancelled series of recent years....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 21, 2002)

> "Watching him bounce around like a ******* game. Like a wind-up toy! Like 250 pounds of self-serving greed on wheels!.....He's the poster child for the next millenium!"




That'd be Milton talking about Eddy Barzoun in the Devil's Advocate.


----------



## Welverin (Jul 21, 2002)

*How about these?*

Vallium, Ritalin, Prozac. Breakfast of champions.

They're platinum, like 'em.

I wanna be momma bear.

I love mambo, don?t you?


----------



## 333 Dave (Jul 22, 2002)

"I flipped off my boss... a line cook... some customers who just happened to be there..."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 22, 2002)

> "I flipped off my boss... a line cook... some customers who just happened to be there..."





OFFICE SPACE!!! Yeah, i love that movie! Peter Gibbons is my hero.


----------



## 333 Dave (Jul 22, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> * OFFICE SPACE!!! Yeah, i love that movie! Peter Gibbons is my hero. *




"I really don't like my job, I don't think I'm gonna go anymore."


----------



## A2Z (Jul 22, 2002)

Here's a few;

_It's a matter of life after death, now that he's dead I have a life._
_Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it._
_I've always wanted to fight a desperate battle, against incredible odds._
[/list=1]


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 23, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *Here's a few;
> 
> It's a matter of life after death, now that he's dead I have a life.
> [/list=1]
> *






Clue.  That's Mrs. White's line.  I love that movie!


----------



## Prince Atom (Jul 23, 2002)

> "Don't worry [name-that-is-a-dead-giveaway] me and my team of Ultimate Badasses will protect you!"




Private Hudson, to Ripley, in Aliens Special Edition.  A scene that, IMO, was largely redundant; I'd already gotten the idea that Hudson was all hat and no cattle from the original release version.

Try this one [not a movie]:

"Twenty dollars?  I wanted a peanut!"

TWK


----------



## Staffan (Jul 23, 2002)

The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> * "Twenty dollars?  I wanted a peanut!"
> *



Not sure which episode, but it's definitely a quote from the ultimate modern man: Homer Simpson.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 24, 2002)

> I've always wanted to fight a desperate battle, against incredible odds





A True classic, the last starfighter.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 25, 2002)

Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it.

American Beauty

BLAM


----------



## Henry (Jul 25, 2002)

How about this one:

"And I-" (KICK) "have had-" (KICK) "enough-" (KICK) "of you!"


----------



## Miho (Jul 25, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it.
> 
> American Beauty
> 
> BLAM *




Isn't this Ferris Buellers day off (not sure of the spelling)? Although I haven't seen American Beauty so maybe they nicked it.


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Jul 25, 2002)

*here are some true classics from... movies of questionable quality *

you will never grow old michael, and you will never die... but you must _feed_...

we killed it!  we killed that mutha-humpa!

gag me gently with a chainsaw...

Don't know... never been attacked by tree!

Cricket!?  Nobody plays cricket!  You gotta know what a crumpet is to play cricket.

Want a twinkie, ghengis khan?

You break my record, now I break you!

-Femerus


----------



## Siridar (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: here are some true classics from... movies of questionable quality *



			
				Femerus the Gnecro said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Want a twinkie, ghengis khan?
> 
> -Femerus *




Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 27, 2002)

(Paraphrased)

"And they were sent to..."
"Hell?"
"No, someplace worse. Wisconsin."


----------



## 333 Dave (Jul 27, 2002)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> *(Paraphrased)
> 
> "And they were sent to..."
> "Hell?"
> "No, someplace worse. Wisconsin." *




 Dogma. Easy. 

New one:
"Its not a schooner, its a sailboat!"
"A schooner is a sailboat you idiot."


----------



## Sidran (Jul 27, 2002)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I really don't like my job, I don't think I'm gonna go anymore." *




"But...I, uh buh...t I uh"

" I think we will move you to the basement"

I could blow the place up

Office space rocks


Here is one


" You still have a choice, so whats it going to be.  You pull the trigger and they'll be right, you dont and everything we've worked for was false" Character one

" Your right, I have made my choice"


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: here are some true classics from... movies of questionable quality *



			
				Femerus the Gnecro said:
			
		

> *you will never grow old michael, and you will never die... but you must feed...*



Lost Boys?

*



			Cricket!?  Nobody plays cricket!  You gotta know what a crumpet is to play cricket.
		
Click to expand...


*A ninja turtle to Casey in the first TMNT movie.

*



			You break my record, now I break you!
		
Click to expand...


*Chong Li to Frank 'The Legend' Dux. in Bloodsport.


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Jul 27, 2002)

Yup yup yup.  Right on all counts.  

Didn't think you'd get the TMNT quote.  Yer a dork!  

Wait... dang.

-F


----------



## A2Z (Jul 28, 2002)

> _2. Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it._





			
				tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it.
> 
> American Beauty
> 
> BLAM*





			
				Miho said:
			
		

> *Isn't this Ferris Buellers day off (not sure of the spelling)? Although I haven't seen American Beauty so maybe they nicked it. *



It is indeed Ferris Bueller's day off.


----------



## Miho (Jul 28, 2002)

YAY!!

I actually got one right  

Ok I have one:

"You have to know, not fear that some day, you are going to die. Until you know that and embrace that, you are useless."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 30, 2002)

"We tred a fine line between divinity and trickery."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 31, 2002)

Yuan-Ti said:
			
		

> *"Well, I've only been a man a few days, dad." *




Vacation. Loved that movie.



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *The horny toad one is from o brother where art thou, although my favorite line from that movie would have to be: "Well this place is a genuine geographical anomally, two weeks from everywhere."*




HAHA! That was one of the funniest lines I've ever heard. Oh Brother is full of great lines.

In the movie theater:

We thought...you was....a toad!
What?
We thought.... you was..... a TOAD!

Here is a few for you guys:

_"It is the mental projection of your digital self"_ 
Actually, I think that line was delivered backwards.

_"A boy and his bird. How touching."_ 
I think that was the exact quote.

_"When I give the signal, unleash hell."_ 

_"Got astroids? Nah, but my dad does. Can't even sit on the toilet some days."_


----------



## Siridar (Jul 31, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "When I give the signal, unleash hell."
> 
> *




Gladiator.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 1, 2002)

> A boy and his bird. How touching."





The crow. "Try harder, try again!"


----------



## 333 Dave (Aug 1, 2002)

"NOTHING! ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! YOU'RE SO STUPID!!!"


----------



## Black Omega (Aug 1, 2002)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *"NOTHING! ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! YOU'RE SO STUPID!!!" *



Weird Al Yankovic's UHF, specifically from Wheel of Fish, I believe.


----------



## Siridar (Aug 1, 2002)

This is gonna be an easy one:

"I...still...function"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 2, 2002)

> This is gonna be an easy one:"I...still...function"





Transformers the movie, just watched again lst night.


----------



## JDragon (Aug 3, 2002)

*Matrix*

Ok,

"It is the mental projection of your digital self" 
Actually, I think that line was delivered backwards. 

This should be the MAtrix, morpheus (sp) to Neo once he's aboard the Neberceneazer(sp).

JDragon


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 3, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It is indeed Ferris Bueller's day off. *




i'm sure that quote "life moves fast..." is also from american beauty


----------



## 333 Dave (Aug 3, 2002)

"In that unlikely scenario, yes."
Bonus points if you can say the line which prompted that line as an answer.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Aug 3, 2002)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *"In that unlikely scenario, yes."
> Bonus points if you can say the line which prompted that line as an answer. *




It sounds like it's from Princess Bride.

[Edit: Fixed format tags]


----------



## 333 Dave (Aug 3, 2002)

Well if that line is also in the Princess Bride I wouldn't know, having never seen that movie. Try something else.


----------



## Welverin (Aug 3, 2002)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *Well if that line is also in the Princess Bride I wouldn't know, having never seen that movie. Try something else. *




You absolutely MUST see the Princess Bride. We'll all wait for you to go rent it and come back.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Matrix*



			
				JDragon said:
			
		

> *Ok,
> 
> "It is the mental projection of your digital self"
> Actually, I think that line was delivered backwards.
> ...




Yep. Do you see what I mean about it being backwards?

Shouldn't it be "A *digital* projection of your *mental* self."?

If it is a projection, it had to come from something originally. You have a mental self image, but you can't have a digital self without a computer to display it. It has to be a digital projection of his mental self image. You don't normally have a digital self. 

This make any sense at all?


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Aug 7, 2002)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You absolutely MUST see the Princess Bride. We'll all wait for you to go rent it and come back. *




Oooh, so *many* quote possibilities.  Too bad I'd screw them all up.

I don't want to spoil his first viewing of the Princess Bride, however....


----------



## Miho (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Matrix*



			
				Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yep. Do you see what I mean about it being backwards?
> 
> ...




I see what you are saying but I think the line is right as it was said. His digital self is referring to what he looked like when still in The Matrix. The mental projection is because inside The Matrix your mind creates what you see. Umm... ok not sure I explained that at all well. Hopefully you get the gist.


----------



## 333 Dave (Aug 8, 2002)

New one:
"When someone asks you if your a god, you say YES."


----------



## Miho (Aug 8, 2002)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *New one:
> "When someone asks you if your a god, you say YES." *



  Ghostbusters


----------



## Welverin (Aug 8, 2002)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oooh, so many quote possibilities.  Too bad I'd screw them all up.
> 
> I don't want to spoil his first viewing of the Princess Bride, however.... *




Good idea, plus they're so easy to get it's almost pointless, just like Star Wars quotes. 



			
				333 Dave said:
			
		

> * New one:
> "When someone asks you if your a god, you say YES."*




Didn?t someone post this one already?

Anyway did you watch the Princess Bride yet? If not you?re doing yourself a disservice, it?s like not reading the Lord of the Rings or not watching Star Wars or Indiana Jones.



			
				Miho said:
			
		

> *I see what you are saying but I think the line is right as it was said. His digital self is referring to what he looked like when still in The Matrix. The mental projection is because inside The Matrix your mind creates what you see. Umm... ok not sure I explained that at all well. Hopefully you get the gist.*




Drat! Now I have to know. I?d watch it to find out, but I let a friend borrow my copy.


----------



## Welverin (Aug 8, 2002)

Everyone ignore the first group of qoutes I posted so here's one from a movie that doesn't suck:
"We're sort of like 7 Eleven. We're not always doin' business, we're always open."


----------



## Storm Raven (Aug 8, 2002)

"Fill your hand you son of a b****!"

"We deal in lead friend."

"I know who is going to be killed last."

"Dyin's not much of a living son."


----------



## Black Omega (Aug 12, 2002)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> *"Fill your hand you son of a b****!"*



The others might be as well, but this is definitely from True Grit.


----------



## Storm Raven (Aug 12, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *The others might be as well, but this is definitely from True Grit. *




Correct on this one, but the others are not from True Grit.


----------



## Prince Atom (Aug 15, 2002)

"Good for you!  You've decided to clean the elevator!"

Or

"There goes the captain.  Always was a lucky devil."

I haven't seen this film in a long time, but I'm fairly sure that's the gist of the quotes.

Then there's

"Who ith it more important to pleathe -- the King of Thpain, or God?" [points at self, then at sky]


TWK


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Aug 15, 2002)

No one got it right.



> What will you give me for it?
> 
> I'll let you live.
> 
> Man knows how to negotiate.




This is from the second Die Hard movie. Bruce Willis talking to the airport maintenance guy who had found one of the bad guys walkie talkies with the access code already punched in.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Aug 15, 2002)

*Here are some more to entertain you.*

"I didnt hit it that hard."

"Are you kidding, this ship is even older than me."

"Its all that repressed frustration, maybe if we had been allowed to jerk off or something."

"Ohhhh, THAT's gotta hurt!!"

"I don't believe in fairy tails kid."

"Unlimited technology and we driving around in a Ford POS"

"Flee you fools."

"Why Kate. Your not wearing a bussle. How lewd. "


----------



## Miho (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Here are some more to entertain you.*



			
				DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *
> "Unlimited technology and we driving around in a Ford POS" *




Men in Black?


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Here are some more to entertain you.*



			
				DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *"Ohhhh, THAT's gotta hurt!!"
> 
> "I don't believe in fairy tails kid."
> 
> ...



Ash in Army of Darkness, Han Solo in Star Wars, J in MIB, Doc in Tombstone


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Here are some more to entertain you.*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ash in Army of Darkness, Han Solo in Star Wars, J in MIB, Doc in Tombstone *




Wrong on the Han Solo guess.


----------



## RatPunk (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Here are some more to entertain you.*



			
				DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *"I didnt hit it that hard."
> 
> "Ohhhh, THAT's gotta hurt!!"
> 
> ...





Han Solo when reporting back to Echo Base about the Probe Droid on Hoth.

Any one of a gazillion movies.

If the last line is supposed to be Gandalf in Fellowship of the Ring, the correct line is "Fly, you fools".


----------

